# black transparent spray for lenses...



## nx2000racer (Jun 15, 2002)

for anyone thats used this.. did it come out nicely? i was thinking about doing the corner lenses in front of my car.. maybe even the tail lights.. also where can i get it?


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen a 240 with it in the taillights. The results were pretty clean. I think that summitt has it or nopi.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

does anybody know what its called? or what else u need for it. im interested in it too. i wanted to do sorta a half lense corner part on my nx where it would look as if that part of the lights went up with the trunk lid. ive seen it on an nx before. it looked really nice.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Go to a hobby shop or Wal-mart. Look for R/C (Remote control) car Tint. Its what I used and it works fine an it looks good on a car with tint too.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

VHT Nightshade


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

they sell it at a local performance shop near me. it goes for $15 for a 7oz can. mine is called VHT nite-shades. if anyone wants some, i will be more than willing to pick you up a can. just the cost of it ($15) plus shipping sent to me in m/o and i'll have it right out to you. let me know!

VHT Nite-Shades









Finished Product (w/ gloss coat)









i've gotten a lot of good comments, this stuff works real well if you prep it and take your time. here is just some feedback i got from one of my transactions: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21961


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

man, that does look good. real professional looking. too bad it wouldn't work with my car color.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I know that ain't street legal.....but how well does the light shine through the black? And does it work well on clear surfaces (headlights)? Maybe a pic od ur tailights on would help......thanks


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Sorry about that last line- "a pic of your taillights lighted up would help"


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Sorry about that last line- "a pic of your taillights lighted up would help"


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

[redacted] 

That looks nice. I like it. thata first time for me to see this product. Nissans are rare here as it is though.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

glowsentra said:


> *I know that ain't street legal.....but how well does the light shine through the black? And does it work well on clear surfaces (headlights)? Maybe a pic od ur tailights on would help......thanks *


it shows through good enough. this is the only pic i've got at night. its a little brighter in person..








this is just the driving lights (no brake)


----------

